# Engine making some VERY unique sounds....



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

the last couple of days, when i cold-start my car, it sounds like there is a jet plane taking off under the hood.... either that or a vacuum cleaner on "hi". it is very loud and sounds very not-good. i've never heard this sound come out of an engine before. now, when the car is warm after driving for 5 minutes or so, it completely goes away. this just started a couple of days ago. VAG-COM'd the car, nothing tripped, everything is "ok".
anyone know what this might be? i went under the hood and it sounded like it came from IN the engine (although admittedly i'm not the best troubleshooter). anyone had this issue before?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

It's your secondary air injection motor....bushing is bad...motor is screaming....mine does it too...I should probably fix it but I don't have the time..


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_It's your secondary air injection motor....bushing is bad...motor is screaming....mine does it too...I should probably fix it but I don't have the time..









wow, awesome response & quick! thanks B! so it completely goes away when warm? what exactly is that, and is this an expensive fix? how necessary is it to fix? (i.e. can i run without fixing it for awhile? it won't grenade the rest of my engine will it?)
thanks dude


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

the SAI turns off after the motor warms up....that's its main function, warm engine and keep exhaust ports clean or some crap....whatever the point I think you should be fine because I doubt a little piece of broken plastic could make it all the way into the motor....i dunno I'll check my etka and Bentley diagrams tonight..


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (diive4sho)*

Yup sounds like the gasket under the combi valve. I blew mine almost totally away after a lesiurely 100mph pass to celebrate my car passing 100k. It'll get to a point where after it's warmed up it'll sound more like an exhaust leak.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (SilberBora02)*

been there too. replaced a seal or gasket. would need to pull paperwork, as it was covered under extended warranty.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_my heater core (i'm assuming that's what it is) has gone as well, i have no hot air.

wet carpet in pass footwell?


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
wet carpet in pass footwell?

yeh seriously... if it aint leaking a good coolant flush might be in order


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Engine making some VERY unique sounds.... (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
wet carpet in pass footwell?

negative, it's dry. heater blows warm air just when i first turn it on... then it gets cool. climate control doesn't heat at all, but cools just fine. i'm *assuming* it's a heater core, i have no idea though.


----------

